# skyline insurance



## easty58 (Jun 20, 2007)

when i was 22 i bought my skyline r33 gts non t and insured it for 2200 with 2 years no claims and one year on it went down to 1300 which i think was quite good although mine is a non turbo at the moment the insurance company said it would of been the same or cheaper to insure a turbo 

Cheap car insurance :: Keith Michaels
02086427868

hope this helps


----------

